

100 Years of Computer Science - joubert
http://www.thoughtworks.com/insights/blog/100-years-computer-science?utm_campaign=technology&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter

======
noelwelsh
Interesting list. I expect I've never read a paper pre-1980s. I find older
papers difficult going. Firstly because they are often scans from typewritten
text and can be difficult to read, but more importantly because notation and
nomenclature changes over time. Trying to work out if the old term is the same
thing as the new term can take a surprisingly long time, particularly if the
paper references other papers for its core definitions.

~~~
jared314
> because notation and nomenclature changes over time.

That is why there are desires to standardize Physics notation [1]. It would be
nice if a newer field, such as CS, could learn from those mistakes early.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8831497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8831497)

~~~
taeric
It is probably a safe bet that a large portion of notation and nomenclature
that is in wide use, was put forth as a means to standardize its use. It isn't
like folk thought, "I want to confuse folks with my terminology."

------
straws
That was a cute nod to _Growing A Language_ , the one-syllable description.

------
abhididdigi
I liked the first two papers. Also when two years prior I did read the
Shannon's paper. Must read for anyone looking for some Theoretical
Mathematics.

------
legulere
Non-Cooperative Games is down sadly

